# Mystery Recording--can't figure this out



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

So I find in my computer music files a Beethoven Missa Solemnis, titled Rilling. I cannot find a Rilling Missa Solemnis in my CD storage. When I look at the Rilling Missa online, the timings don't match my tracks. So I am trying to verify what exactly I have that I diligently in 2013 labeled as Rilling. Further, my "Rilling" Missa has 5 tracks. Here is one online that has 26 tracks and the timings do not match when added up:

https://www.allmusic.com/album/beethoven-missa-solemnis-mw0001848366
Kyrie (tracks 1-3) total 10:32.

Here are the timings for my "Rilling" tracks:

Kyrie 9:54

Gloria 17:12

Credo 18:04

Sanctus 14:56

Agnus Dei 13:53

Total time if I added correctly is one second short of 74 minutes.

I don't expect anyone can help with this as I already went through a bunch of Missas on Prestomusic looking at times for the first track, hoping to find some recording that matches and realize I mistakenly labeled it Rilling, but I can't image that happening. Maybe Rilling has another Missa recording that is really obscure. Did I download this? I doubt it. I rarely download music and especially not likely back in 2013.

This is one of those aggravating things that I should just forget about but I post it here on the slim chance someone will figure it out. Not that I expect anybody to spend a lot of time on this unless thay enjoy trying to solve impossible puzzles.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

How good is the Shazam app at differentiating between different recordings of the same classical work? Maybe there's a part of your recording which is more individual and therefore more easily identified by Shazam?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Shazam app? I am not familiar with apps in general, but if there is a program that can search it out, it might be worth a try. I could download a track from the official Rilling set (preferably free off You Tube) and then compare it to my track using Audacity. Seeing the graphic display is an easier way for me to compare.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok I have clips for 30 seconds from a You Tube copy of Rilling and from my track. They sound pretty much the same to me, but I would like other's opinions so here is the link to the tracks:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Sample this one online. It sounds like this recording to me.








https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-So...h+collegium+s tuttgart&qid=1613076838&sr=8-2







bluto32 said:


> How good is the Shazam app at differentiating between different recordings of the same classical work?


Shazam will only score a hit if it's the EXACT recording.... and it came up empty on both clips SixFoot posted.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It does sound the same to me also. And that I marked it Rilling when I ripped it in 2013 suggests that is what it is, but I don't find a disk in my collection.

Time: My Set / Summed from *Allmusic listing* / Difference

Kyrie 9:54 / 10:32 / +0:38

Gloria 17:12 / 17:43 / +0:31

Credo 18:04 / 18:44 / +0:40

Sanctus 14:56 / 16:15 / +1:19

Agnus Dei 13:53 / 15:32 / +1:39

TOTAL TIME: 73:59 / 78:46 / +4:47

That is a lot of extra time and I can't imagine it is just empty space on the tracks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Shazam app? I am not familiar with apps in general, but if there is a program that can search it out, it might be worth a try. I could download a track from the official Rilling set (preferably free off You Tube) and then compare it to my track using Audacity. Seeing the graphic display is an easier way for me to compare.


It's a very good app, the other day was Brahms German requiem on TV. I tried it and the app was 100% correct, even the soloist and conductor .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> It's a very good app, the other day was Brahms German requiem on TV. I tried it and the app was 100% correct, even the soloist and conductor .


It looks like an app for a phone. Will it work on a computer? I don't have a smart phone. Also, why do I have to download it? I like the sites where it runs the program remote with info you provide.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> It looks like an app for a phone. Will it work on a computer? I don't have a smart phone. Also, why do I have to download it? I like the sites where it runs the program remote with info you provide.


Yes it's for a phone, never tried it on the computer, sorry.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Yes it's for a phone, never tried it on the computer, sorry.


There's a desktop version.
https://www.shazam.com/


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> That is a lot of extra time and I can't imagine it is just empty space on the tracks.


Two comments:

1. If it SOUNDS like the same recording to you, as it does to me, what does it matter that the timings differ?

2. Not having a cellphone or a laptop or a pad or a computer on which you can run Shazam, will force you to do things the hard way. At some point you're going to have to surrender to the Borg.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

NoCoPilot said:


> Two comments:
> 
> 1. If it SOUNDS like the same recording to you, as it does to me, what does it matter that the timings differ?
> 
> 2. Not having a cellphone or a laptop or a pad or a computer on which you can run Shazam, will force you to do things the hard way. At some point you're going to have to surrender to the Borg.


I do have a laptop but that would not differ much from a desktop as far as apps go. I also have an Amazon Firetablet (7" screen) that I never use, but maybe would do the trick.


----------



## Limb (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, long time lurker. Have you considered MusicBrainz Picard or alternatively verify the rip with CUETools and google the CTDB TOCID, that may get you close.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Limb said:


> Hi, long time lurker. Have you considered MusicBrainz Picard or alternatively verify the rip with CUETools and google the CTDB TOCID, that may get you close.


Never heard of before, well I have heard of Music Brains with another problem I was wrangling with and never solved. You are welcome to check it out and perhaps can provide a solution:
https://www.talkclassical.com/69019-need-port-number-get.html?highlight=

Anyway, I'll try your suggestions this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> I do have a laptop but that would not differ much from a desktop as far as apps go.


Shazam.com

No app req'd


----------

